
Whenever I work on this side project, my relationship ends shortly after - starbugs
https://blog.tlensing.org/2016/05/31/whenever-i-start-working-on-this-side-project-my-relationship-ends-shortly-after/
======
JohnLeTigre
He should find an independent girl-friend that has her own side project.

They could code side by side on their laptops in the park.

------
Vanit
Not enough info to really draw a conclusion, except to say many of us have
SO's that are perfectly happy letting us indulge in our projects.

